
Pricing Changes – Serverpilot - agbonghama
https://serverpilot.io/blog/2018/06/08/pricing-changes.html
======
WordSkill
They are insane.

They should be finding a way to compete with RunCloud's far better product and
pricing (unlimited servers), not committing business suicide by charging for
every domain you use on your server.

Under their new pricing, the plan that comes close to the features of
RunCloud's $10 plan costs $10 per server and $1 per domain per month. They
expect their customers to pay more for each domain than they already pay for
domain registration every year.

Just to be clear, the RunCloud $10 not only has better features, it also
allows unlimited servers and unlimited domains.

The only way ServerPilot works out cheaper is if you are willing to use the
more basic $5 plan and will never have more than one server and 9 domains.

~~~
educar
RunCloud now announced their new pricing :-)

------
avadhesh18
The company that started with (It's free and always will be) now offers no
free plans.

